# LASS: Strings Composition (updated with wet versions)



## Jwilson (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,

I received LASS last Wednesday and spent just over three solid days composing this piece with it. 
Why did I rush into a composition without even testing the whole library out first? Because once I started I couldn't stop!  That is down to the playability of LASS and the fact that Ive never heard any of my compositions brought to life as much as I have with this library. 

So I must point out that this was obviously written in the process of learning the library, I spent more time trying to setup Automap in order to control the CC's than I did playing around with all the library patcheò)‹   «‚Ó)Œ   «‚Ô)Œ   «‚Õ)Œ   «‚Ö)Œ   «‚×)Œ   «‚Ø)Œ   «‚Ù)Œ   «‚Ú)Œ   «‚Û)Œ   «‚Ü)Œ   «‚Ý)Œ   «‚Þ)Œ   «‚ß)Œ   «‚à)Œ   «‚á)Œ   «‚â)Œ   «‚ã)Œ   «‚ä)Œ   «‚å)Œ   «‚æ)Œ   «‚ç)Œ   «‚è)Œ   «‚é)Œ   «‚ê)Œ   «‚ë)Œ   «‚ì)Œ   «‚í)Œ   «‚î)Œ   «‚ï)Œ   «‚ð)Œ   «‚ñ)Œ   «‚ò)Œ   «‚ó)Œ   «‚ô)Œ   «‚õ)Œ   «‚ö)Œ   «‚÷)Œ   «‚ø)Œ   «‚ù)Œ   «‚ú)Œ   «‚û)Œ   «‚ü)Œ   «‚ý)Œ   «‚þ)Œ   «‚ÿ)Œ   «ƒ )Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ	)Œ   «ƒ
)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ )Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ)Œ   «ƒ )Œ   «ƒ!)Œ   «ƒ")Œ   «ƒ#)   «ƒ$)   «ƒ%)   «ƒ&)   «ƒ')   «ƒ()   «ƒ))   «ƒ*)   «ƒ+)   «ƒ,)   «ƒ-)   «ƒ.)   «ƒ/)   «ƒ0)   «ƒ1)   «ƒ2)   «ƒ3)   «ƒ4)   «ƒ5)   «ƒ6)   «ƒ7)   «ƒ8)   «ƒ9)   «ƒ:)   «ƒ;)Ž   «ƒ<)Ž   «ƒ=)Ž   «ƒ>)Ž   «ƒ?)   «ƒ@)   «ƒA)   «ƒB              ò)   «ƒD)   «ƒE)   «ƒF)   «ƒG)   «ƒH)   «ƒI)   «ƒJ)   «ƒK)   «ƒL)   «ƒM)   «ƒN)   «ƒO)   «ƒP)   «ƒQ)   «ƒR)   «ƒS)   «ƒT)   «ƒU)   «ƒV)   «ƒW)   «ƒX)   «ƒY)   «ƒZ)   «ƒ[)   «ƒ\)   «ƒ])   «ƒ^)   «ƒ_)   «ƒ`)   «ƒa)   «ƒb)   «ƒc)   «ƒd)   «ƒe)   «ƒf)   «ƒg)   «ƒh)   «ƒi)   «ƒj)   «ƒk)   «ƒl)   «ƒm)   «ƒn)   «ƒo)   «ƒp)   «ƒq)   «ƒr)   «ƒs)   «ƒt)   «ƒu)   «ƒv)   «ƒw)   «ƒx)   «ƒy)   «ƒz)   «ƒ{)   «ƒ|)   «ƒ})   «ƒ~)   «ƒ)   «ƒ€)   «ƒ)   «ƒ‚)   «ƒƒ)   «ƒ„)   «ƒ…)   «ƒ†)   «ƒ‡)   «ƒˆ)   «ƒ‰)   «ƒŠ)   «ƒ‹)   «ƒŒ)   «ƒ)   «ƒŽ)   «ƒ)   «ƒ)   «ƒ‘)   «ƒ’)   «ƒ“)   «ƒ”)   «ƒ•)   «ƒ–)   «ƒ—)   «ƒ˜)   «ƒ™)   «ƒš)   «ƒ›)   «ƒœ)   «ƒ)   «ƒž)   «ƒŸ)   «ƒ )   «ƒ¡)   «ƒ¢)   «ƒ£)   «ƒ¤)   «ƒ¥)   «ƒ¦)   «ƒ§)‘   «ƒ¨)‘   «ƒ©)‘   «ƒª)‘   «ƒ«)‘   «ƒ¬)‘   «ƒ­)‘   «ƒ®)‘   «ƒ¯)‘   «ƒ°)‘   «ƒ±)‘   «ƒ²)‘   «ƒ³              ò)‘   «ƒµ)‘   «ƒ¶)‘   «ƒ·)‘   «ƒ¸)‘   «ƒ¹)‘   «ƒº)‘   «ƒ»)‘   «ƒ¼)‘   «ƒ½)‘   «ƒ¾)‘   «ƒ¿)‘   «ƒÀ)‘   «ƒÁ)‘   «ƒÂ)‘   «ƒÃ)‘   «ƒÄ)‘   «ƒÅ)’   «ƒÆ)’   «ƒÇ)’   «ƒÈ)’   «ƒÉ)’   «ƒÊ)’   «ƒË)’   «ƒÌ)’   «ƒÍ)’   «ƒÎ)’   «ƒÏ)’   «ƒÐ)’   «ƒÑ)’   «ƒÒ)’   «ƒÓ)’   «ƒÔ)’   «ƒÕ)’   «ƒÖ)’   «ƒ×)’   «ƒØ)’   «ƒÙ)’   «ƒÚ)’   «ƒÛ)’   «ƒÜ)’   «ƒÝ)’   «ƒÞ)’   «ƒß)’   «ƒà)’   «ƒá)’   «ƒâ)’   «ƒã)’   «ƒä)’   «ƒå)’   «ƒæ)’   «ƒç)’   «ƒè)’   «ƒé)’   «ƒê)’   «ƒë)’   «ƒì)’   «ƒí)’   «ƒî)’   «ƒï)’   «ƒð)’   «ƒñ)’   «ƒò)’   «ƒó)’   «ƒô)’   «ƒõ)’   «ƒö)’   «ƒ÷)’   «ƒø)’   «ƒù)’   «ƒú)’   «ƒû)’   «ƒü)’   «ƒý)’   «ƒþ)’   «ƒÿ)’   «„ )’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„	)’   «„
)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„ )’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„)’   «„ )’   «„!)’   «„")’   «„#)’   «„$              ò)’   «„&)’   «„')’   «„()’   «„))’   «„*)’   «„+)’   «„,)’   «„-)’   «„.)’   «„/)’   «„0)’   «„1)’   «„2)’   «„3)’   «„4)’   «„5)’   «„6)’   «„7)’   «„8)’   «„9)’   «„:)’   «„;)’   «„<)’   «„=)’   «„>)’   «„?)’   «„@)’   «„A)’   «„B)’   «„C)’   «„D)’   «„E)’   «„F)’   «„G)’   «„H)’   «„I)’   «„J)’   «„K)’   «„L)’   «„M)’   «„N)’   «„O)’   «„P)’   «„Q)’   «„R)’   «„S)’   «„T)’   «„U)’   «„V)’   «„W)’   «„X)’   «„Y)’   «„Z)’   «„[)’   «„\)’   «„])’   «„^)’   «„_)’   «„`)’   «„a)’   «„b)’   «„c)’   «„d)’   «„e)’   «„f)’   «„g)’   «„h)’   «„i)’   «„j)’   «„k)’   «„l)’   «„m)’   «„n)’   «„o)’   «„p)’   «„q)’   «„r)’   «„s)’   «„t)’   «„u)’   «„v)’   «„w)’   «„x)’   «„y)’   «„z)’   «„{)’   «„|)’   «„})’   «„~)’   «„)’   «„€)’   «„)’   «„‚)’   «„ƒ)’   «„„)’   «„…)“   «„†)“   «„‡)“   «„ˆ)“


----------



## careyford (Aug 3, 2009)

Jwilson

Thanks for sharing. The sound is good for me. It's clear you're enjoying it! 

Richard


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, the sound is good. I would like to listen to this piece when you used the other patches also. 

Best,

Gunther


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice composition and pretty darn good use of LASS although a touch too much portamento for my taste. You see I have not posted any examples with legato because I'm still trying to tackle this beast. I was just playing around with the celli section A-C last night and was trying to get a feel for when to apply those glides. Based on my listening of a lot of orchestral music, I find it best when moving up to a ritardando where the slow-down in tempo is underlined by the glide up or down. obviously this is a taste issue but be careful to limit your glides or else people will accuse you of writing in a '30's Hollywood style idiom where guys like Steiner, Rosza and Korngold all liked to use the portamento heavily in their music which dates it a bit.


----------



## Jwilson (Aug 3, 2009)

^^^^

heh, yeah... I think its a case of, " ooh.. I can do portamento now! Ill have some here, and here.. and here" 

Although glissando is my favourite thing about the string section, so I would include it more than most perhaps. 

Thanks for the tips, its certanly going to take a while to impliment these things perfectly. In the mean time I expect to hear a flood of portamento laden demo's!


----------



## Lex (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: LASS: Strings Composition (written with lass)*

Sounds great...way too dry for my taste...but I love your use and understanding of dynamics in a string section...

way too much porta...but hey its so much fun right

aLex


----------



## Jwilson (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: LASS: Strings Composition (written with lass)*



Lex @ Mon Aug 03 said:


> Sounds great...way too dry for my taste...but I love your use and understanding of dynamics in a string section...
> 
> way too much porta...but hey its so much fun right
> 
> aLex



Thanks, everything is going portamento, I don't care what people say! =o 


If someone releases that dedicated string glissando library I'm after(hint Andrew hint!), you would never hear another static pitch from me again.


----------



## Lunatique (Aug 8, 2009)

It's so rare to hear someone going for a dry sound, and I think it's refreshing. 

I really don't know about that portamento. It seems all the guys who have LASS are abusing it a little? It sometimes sounds fine, but other times just too severe. Since I don't have LASS I have no idea if it's an inherent problem or something that could be controlled.


----------



## Thonex (Aug 8, 2009)

Lunatique @ Sat Aug 08 said:


> It's so rare to hear someone going for a dry sound, and I think it's refreshing.
> 
> I really don't know about that portamento. It seems all the guys who have LASS are abusing it a little? It sometimes sounds fine, but other times just too severe. Since I don't have LASS I have no idea if it's an inherent problem or something that could be controlled.



LASS has 100% realtime control of portamento and glissando speed. So probably what you hear is intended. Although.. I must confess that when started playing with my own patches, I was a little overzealous with the portmanto... simply because I was so starved for it for so long :D


----------



## Lunatique (Aug 8, 2009)

Thonex @ Sat Aug 08 said:


> LASS has 100% realtime control of portamento and glissando speed. So probably what you hear is intended. Although.. I must confess that when started playing with my own patches, I was a little overzealous with the portmanto... simply because I was so starved for it for so long :D



I can relate. Portamento has always been a problem with sampled libraries. If there's anything that will eventually make me fork over the dough for LASS, it would be the divisi and the portamento. I don't recall seeing any demonstration of the portamento in the videos on the website? Will you be doing more in-depth demonstration videos to cover all of LASS's most prominent features?


----------



## Jwilson (Aug 9, 2009)

Lunatique @ Sun Aug 09 said:


> It's so rare to hear someone going for a dry sound, and I think it's refreshing.
> 
> I really don't know about that portamento. It seems all the guys who have LASS are abusing it a little? It sometimes sounds fine, but other times just too severe. Since I don't have LASS I have no idea if it's an inherent problem or something that could be controlled.



Yeah its completely controllable, just personal preference and over excitement!


----------



## Jwilson (Aug 20, 2009)

Updated with wet versions.


The second version with the LASS LR is my favourite, although when you compare it to the smoothness and uniformity of the Ariesverb version it could do with a little high roll off at least. The ariesverb version sounds fantastic to me in the dense sections, but the tails don't quite fit on the cresendo release part, If I fixed that it could be very good I'm thinking.


----------



## alphabetgreen (Aug 29, 2009)

Some absolutely mind-blowing sounds there. LASS was obviously worth the wait.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the third one best, now I hear the tails because you mentioned it.
Tell us more about Ariesverb.


----------



## alphabetgreen (Sep 7, 2009)

What I absolutely adore about LASS is the level of intimacy that the different timbres give off. Even when it's verbed right up (as in the 3rd recording), it's still there.

Certainly next on my shopping list (if I ever get the cash together).


----------

